# Liability Insurance



## Rusti (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm on the cusp of purchasing liability insurance before my first comic con/show in a couple of weeks and just received a quote from my own insurance agent, that appears to be almost exactly the same thing (there are just one or two variations I can spot) in coverage limits between his quote and the quote from HandmadeInsurance.com - HMI.com is $100 cheaper annually than my agent's quote, for a higher gross sales limit.

Do any of you get your insurance through handmadeinsurance.com and are you happy with them?


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm going to bump this.

My regular insurance guy for some reason can't seem to find me insurance for this... and he has me for everything else.
I just missed out on a show because of this yesterday and I NEED to get insurance anyway.

There is ACT and RLI as well as Handmade ins.

does ANYONE here use them or have used them in the past ?  My eyes are so tired and I have been searching but not finding anything here under 'insurance' .  nor can i find any reviews on google for them (other then from themselves).


----------



## Rusti (Aug 7, 2018)

I went ahead and bought handmadeinsurance.com's coverage. It was comparable to the liability only policy my own insurance guy quoted me and it was $100 a year cheaper.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 7, 2018)

If memory serves; RLI wasn't liability - but only covered product loss?


----------



## SoaperForLife (Aug 8, 2018)

I've had Handmade Insurance for several years.  I was happy to find an option that didn't include joining IBN or the Soapmakers Guild, the price was decent and I can get paperwork for shows with a minimum of fuss.  I have never had occasion to use them so can't speak for that.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 8, 2018)

I too have had Handmade Insurance for several years. I switched because of cost as well.  The guild was nice but too pricey for my small business.  I've never had to use it but it's nice to know it's there.  Especially since I mostly do outdoor events and two of them are on the shoreline of Lake Huron so winds and storms are not uncommon.  Last year 9 tents were taken out because of a storm. Fortunately mine held strong.  Most of those didn't have any insurance.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Aug 8, 2018)

Another thing to ponder when talking insurance is in the event that someone takes issue with your products and files a lawsuit, it is in the best interest of the insurance company to fight the claim or settle perhaps.  Either way you've got someone on your side vs no insurance and you get to hire a lawyer... That is my understanding of how it works but again, I have no experience so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 8, 2018)

What is Handmade Insurance? When I google this all I get is different companies that would cover crafters.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks all.  The Homemade FB had not posted since May 2017 so I just got a bit worried if they were still a good option.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 8, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> What is Handmade Insurance? When I google this all I get is different companies that would cover crafters.



Here's the link to them:
https://www.handmadeinsurance.com/



Lin19687 said:


> Thanks all.  The Homemade FB had not posted since May 2017 so I just got a bit worried if they were still a good option.



That's probably because it's actually underwritten by The Cincinnati Insurance Company.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 8, 2018)

Ahh, off to add it


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 8, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> Here's the link to them:
> https://www.handmadeinsurance.com/


Thanks shunt. I wish Canada had something like this.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 8, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> Thanks shunt. I wish Canada had something like this.



I found this....don't know if it's comparable.  They list soap on it. 

https://www.artisanandcraftinsurance.com/about-us.html


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 8, 2018)

There is a post about Canada insurance.  I just searched 'insurance' on the Biz section and the craft fair section and it popped up. Sorry I didn't save it and I am trying to get out the door for a FM


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 9, 2018)

Yes, thanks to both of you.


----------

